# My heart is broken



## Colliebarmy

Friday 28th may at 11.30am we said goodbye to Glen

He had been ill all of 2021 with heart and kidney failure, he had an ECG and blood tests, he had collapsed screaming january 8th, since then, slowly, he had faded away till last week when he was so tired we had to make that decision no-one wants to make. i didnt want to leave him till some catastrophic major collapse or seizure when no vet was available

I didnt want him bundled into the car, walked/carried across the carpark, onto a cold metal table surrounded by masked strangers and only one of us allowed in so i searched the web

Our vets dont do home PTS so we booked Dignipets whose vet arrived and talked us through the process, probably realising we were far more afraid than the dog

I lifted him onto his bed - which was on our bed, he put his head on my open palm and he slowly closed his eyes after the 1st injection, his heart was still beating, then his 2nd injection slowly sent him on his way...

We had both held him till the end

We let the other 2 dogs in to see/smell, only one got on the bed, her leg/paw fell around Glens neck, she and he were quite close, maybe she was hugging him, maybe it wasnt intended..

At 12 o'clock I carried him in his bed and blanket to the transport for the pet cremation service and at 6pm he came home and we are deciding how to memorise his life with us

He came from Ireland in 2009 aged about 2, and till friday night here we had never slept without him being on his bed beside ours

Goodnight Glen, run free old mate

Thanks go to Dignipets

https://www.dignipets.co.uk/

And to Willows View

https://willowviewpetcremation.co.uk/

And to Jessie Dog rescue (Donegal) and The Border Collie trust (Rugeley)


----------



## JoanneF

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## margy

I'm very sorry, it's so hard. Run free at the bridge Glen x


----------



## MilleD

So sorry for your loss. I've used Dignipets in the past and they were really lovely and caring.

RIP Glen.


----------



## rona

So hard, but I'm glad you got to say goodbye in the way you all wanted


----------



## westie~ma

So sorry for your loss xx
I'm so glad you were able to be with him until the end.


----------



## Sarah H

So sorry. Run free Glen.


----------



## Happy Paws2

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## simplysardonic

Moved to Rainbow Bridge forum for you @Colliebarmy.

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boxer123

So sorry for your loss he sounds very loved what a fitting tribute.


----------



## kimthecat

Im really sorry to hear this.  Run Free , Glen.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very sad news 

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rafa

Such sad news.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colliebarmy

he pulled so many different faces


----------



## Colliebarmy

The meltdowns are getting spaced out but it doesnt take much and its back to sobbing and snotting again..


----------



## Colliebarmy

6 weeks on and we still look for him in his fav corner by the wifes side of the bed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Colliebarmy said:


> 6 weeks on and we still look for him in his fav corner by the wifes side of the bed


It's 2 &1/2 years since we lost Dillon and I still look for him or think I heard him walking behind me. They are always with us.


----------



## kimthecat

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Colliebarmy

Just 12 weeks after losing our beloved Glen, our girl Maddie followed him, again we used Dignipets and the same pet cremation service

I didnt know pain like tis existed


----------



## Boxer123

Colliebarmy said:


> Just 12 weeks after losing our beloved Glen, our girl Maddie followed him, again we used Dignipets and the same pet cremation service
> 
> I didnt know pain like tis existed


So sorry take care of yourself x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no … how cruel 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colliebarmy

last one standing is at early kidney failure too


----------



## SusieRainbow

So sorry, what a blow.xx


----------



## Guest

So very sorry


----------



## LinznMilly

Too cruel.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colliebarmy

Its Maddies "Gotchya day" on Sept 20th, its going to very hard


----------



## Nicola234

So sorry for your loss x


----------

